# 2012 Nissan GT-R Rumored at Over 500-Horsepower



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

In a bid to keep pace with Porsche, Nissan is rumored to be working on a fresh round of upgrades for the 2012 GT-R. Updates are to include small modifications to the aerodynamics, suspension and brakes, but the biggest adjustment will come under the hood. There, the twin-turbo 3.8-liter V6 will get added boost to deliver over 500-hp and 450 ft-lbs of torque.

This new package, already being tested in Germany has (understandably) shaved time off the current GT-R's already impressive 7:26 Nürburgring lap time. No doubt, Nissan engineers were working to take back the Nürburgring lap time record from the Viper ACR – which until recently clocked in the record lap at 7:22. That was, of course, until Porsche unveiled the GT2 RS and its 7:18 second time.

Can the GT-R beat that? We bet Nissan's trying everything they can to find out.

More: *2012 Nissan GT-R Rumored at Over 500-Horsepower* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## dubaholic (May 23, 2010)

put me on the list for one


----------



## rrebeccag460 (May 28, 2010)

Nissan Motor Company has just announced that a shipment of 30 D22 pickups have arrived in Haiti, as part of an initiative instigated with the United Nations World Food Program and William J. Clinton Foundation, formed by the 42nd President of United States. The D22s, assembled at Nissan’s facility in Cuernavaca, Mexico, are related to the 1998-04 Frontier sold in the U.S. and Canada. The trucks will be used to haul food, aid and supplies in the burgeoning effort to rebuild the shattered country. The donation of the trucks, in response to a request from former President Bill Clinton, is a further expansion of existing Nissan relief efforts in Haiti.


----------



## rrebeccag460 (May 28, 2010)

In a bid to keep pace with Porsche, Nissan is rumored to be working on a fresh round of upgrades for the 2012 GT-R. Updates are to include small modifications to the aerodynamics, suspension and brakes, but the biggest adjustment will come under the hood. There, the twin-turbo 3.8-liter V6 will get added boost to deliver over 500-hp and 450 ft-lbs of torque.

This new package, already being tested in Germany has (understandably) shaved time off the current GT-R’s already impressive 7:26 Nürburgring lap time. No doubt, Nissan engineers were working to take back the Nürburgring lap time record from the Viper ACR – which until recently clocked in the record lap at 7:22. That was, of course, until Porsche unveiled the GT2 RS and its 7:18 second time.


----------

